# Sensorik zur Füllstandsmessung gesucht



## iceman (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem zuverlässigen Füllstandssensor.

Hier kurz der Einsatzfall: In einem runden, zylindrischen Tank wird ein -von der Optik Tapetenkleister ähnliches Medium - permanent gerührt.

Bisher hatten wir Drucktransmitter verschiedener Hersteller im Einsatz. Das Medium ist aggressiv (Salzgehalt bis 10%) und unterliegt starken Temperaturschwankungen (+20°C bis -6°C).
Dadurch sind uns bisher alle eingesetzten Drucktransmitter nach relativ kurzer Zeit (3-10 Monate) ausgefallen.

Deshalb suche ich nun Sensorik, die von oben (berührungsfrei) die Füllstandshöhe erfasst. Die erste Idee war ein Ultraschallsensor, allerdings habe ich bisher keinen gefunden, der zwischen Behälterwand und Rührwerk ohne Beeinflussung durchschielen kann.

Der Behälter ist 2500mm hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 2000mm.
Das Rührwerk hat einen Durchmesser von 700mm und ist zentral montiert.
Es verbleiben also ringsherum ca. 700mm zur freien Sicht.

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar

Gruß
iceman


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben ähnliche Anwendungsfälle und mit Radar-Sonden von E+H gute Erfahrungen gemacht



MfG


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

VEGAPULS 61 geht vielleicht auch ...


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ist zwar nichtlinear je nach Aufbau, aber den Transmitter dicht mit einem Rohr versehen, dasselbe taucht in das zu messende Medium. Das Luftpolster trennt Medium von der Meßzelle. Seit Jahren für eine Exkrementfüllstandsmessung im Einsatz, wenn auch nicht so aggressiv (Nix menschliches). Bei entsprechender Ausbildung des Rohres wird das ganze sogar annähernd linear, das Rohr korrosionsfest.

Mario


----------



## himbeergeist (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich verwende dafür gerne Sensoren von IPF. Schau mal, dort gibt es Lasersensoren mit Analogausgang in 8mm und 12mm.

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch zu Vega raten. Die ganze Vegapuls Serie von 61 bis 66 sind extrem robust gegen Temperatur Druck, agressive Flüssigkeiten usw.
Hier ein Link zu mehr infos Vegapuls, evtl. mal das pdf dazu durchlesen.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich würde auch zu Vega raten. Die ganze Vegapuls Serie von 61 bis 66 sind extrem robust gegen Temperatur Druck, agressive Flüssigkeiten usw.
> Hier ein Link zu mehr infos Vegapuls, evtl. mal das pdf dazu durchlesen.



und die 66+ ...also 67, 68 für schüttgüter sind auch verdammt gut, haben E+H bei meiner applikation locker ausgestochen ...


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und die 66+ ...also 67, 68 für schüttgüter sind auch verdammt gut, haben E+H bei meiner applikation locker ausgestochen ...


Stimmt, aber er braucht welche für Flüssigkeiten nicht für Schüttgut


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber er braucht welche für Flüssigkeiten nicht für Schüttgut



ich weiß doch, aber du hast ja nur bis 66 angepriesen ... wollte nur gesagt haben, dass VEGA auf dem sektor der radarmesstechnik echt gut dabei ist


----------



## veritas (14 Januar 2008)

radar oder ultraschall von e+h


----------



## kpeter (15 Januar 2008)

Saab Radar sind besser als E+H

zumindest bei meinen anwendungen


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

kpeter schrieb:


> Saab Radar sind besser als E+H
> 
> zumindest bei meinen anwendungen


Was sind deine Anwendungen?
Interessiert mich mal, falls wir auch so eine Anwendung haben. Bis jetzt setzen wir immer E+H und Vega ein.


----------



## iceman (15 Januar 2008)

Danke für die Anregungen

Ich werde mich mal durch die Empfehlungen wühlen - da muss doch etwas dabei rauskommen

@mariob: Wie genau ist denn Dein Aufbau? 

iceman


----------



## mariob (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
mal eine Schmierskizze, die Variante am Behälter habe ich letztens einem Kumpel vorgeschlagen, der ähnliche Schwierigkeiten mit einer Entlackung hatte. Die "Eintauchvariante" ist wegen der Konsistenz des Mediums entstanden und den dort herrschenden Bedingungen (die Ultraschallsensoren waren dort nicht so das gelbe vom Ei).

Mario


----------



## kpeter (15 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Was sind deine Anwendungen?
> Interessiert mich mal, falls wir auch so eine Anwendung haben. Bis jetzt setzen wir immer E+H und Vega ein.



zement , klinker also alles was staubt und für radar nicht gut ist

wir haben die e+h auch im einsatz weil unser chef sie so gut findet aber nur probleme damit


----------



## fbeine (16 Januar 2008)

mal ein dummer gedanke ...

kann man die geschichte auf einer waage stellen und über das gewicht den füllstand errechnen ???


----------



## iceman (16 Januar 2008)

fbeine schrieb:


> mal ein dummer gedanke ...
> 
> kann man die geschichte auf einer waage stellen und über das gewicht den füllstand errechnen ???




So dumm ist der Gedanke nicht..
Bei künftigen, gleichartigen Projekten wollen wir das Silo auf Wägezellen stellen. Mein Problem sind die beiden bestehenden Anlagen.
Da ist der Umbau auf Wägezellen nur mit seeehr viel Geld und Zeit durchführbar.

@mariob: Meine Frage zielte mehr in Richtung Linearität und Genauigkeit

Gruß
iceman


----------



## Ide (17 Januar 2008)

iceman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bisher hatten wir Drucktransmitter verschiedener Hersteller im Einsatz. Das Medium ist aggressiv (Salzgehalt bis 10%) und unterliegt starken Temperaturschwankungen (+20°C bis -6°C).
> Dadurch sind uns bisher alle eingesetzten Drucktransmitter nach relativ kurzer Zeit (3-10 Monate) ausgefallen.



Also ich habe es oft mit einer Lösung und oder Emulsion deren Hauptbestandteil Ammoniumnitrat ist zu tun und wir setzen sehr zuverlässig Druckmessumformer mit frontbündiger Membrane ein. Wie z.B. VegaBar17 mit Feldgehäuse. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wäre mit sicherheit auch das  kostengüstigste beim Umbau.


----------



## dermoench (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo Iceman,

ich hatte mal nen sehr ähnlichen Anwendungsfall mit einem Polyether-Material was von der Konsistenz her auch Kleister ähnlich war. Die Tanks und Rührwerke hatten etwa die selben Ausmaße. Wir haben es mit Vega Vegason 61 realisiert und es läuft seit über 2 Jahren ohne Ausfall. Die Sensoren haben eine Störechospeicherung für Rührwerke.
Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.

Hier mal die Betriebsanleitung: 

Gruß Mike


----------



## iceman (18 Januar 2008)

dermoench schrieb:


> Hallo Iceman,
> 
> ich hatte mal nen sehr ähnlichen Anwendungsfall mit einem Polyether-Material was von der Konsistenz her auch Kleister ähnlich war. Die Tanks und Rührwerke hatten etwa die selben Ausmaße. Wir haben es mit Vega Vegason 61 realisiert und es läuft seit über 2 Jahren ohne Ausfall. Die Sensoren haben eine Störechospeicherung für Rührwerke.
> Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.
> ...




 Gefällt mir..
Muß ich mir mal genauer ansehen, scheint aber mein Favorit zu werden:lol:

Gruß
iceman


----------



## IBN-Service (18 Januar 2008)

iceman schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb suche ich nun Sensorik, die von oben (berührungsfrei) die Füllstandshöhe erfasst. Die erste Idee war ein Ultraschallsensor, allerdings habe ich bisher keinen gefunden, der zwischen Behälterwand und Rührwerk ohne Beeinflussung durchschielen kann.
> ...



Hallo iceman,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem MultiRanger von Siemens gemacht.
(Ultraschall)

Damit wurde der Füllstand von Schüttgut in enger Umgebung (Fass und Trichter)
bei *starker *Staubentwicklung gemessen.

Für den Multiranger gibt es verschiedene Sensoren (Miltronics),
die auf spezielle Umgebungsbedingungen zugeschnitten sind.

Störeinflüsse lassen sich über Filter bis zu einem gewissen Grad ausblenden.

Das Parametrieren der Dinger ist zwar recht umständlich,
aber die Messungen klappten sehr gut!

CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service


----------

